# How do I care for a disabled bunny?



## fannymanson (Aug 28, 2014)

My poor boy.








I am writing this with tears in my eyes. My bunny, Big Brown, has become disabled. I posted a while back about his instability and falling over. At the time he was still able to hop and get around pretty well. Now his right hind leg is practically useless. He drags on his hip very badly and pulls his hind end along. He is not paralyzed, he can feel his leg, and I can tell he has muscles that are active in it, but it is useless to him. He lays on his right side constantly and the muscles are starting to atrophy.

Many people referred me to a vet and believe me, if I could afford it, I would take him. Since my last post, one of my cats got sick and passed away, and that was very costly. I am not made of money. I live paycheck to paycheck. In fact, my electric bill didn't even get paid last month. I almost didn't post this because I know there are always people who say things like "If you cant afford to pay the vet bill, then you shouldn't have pets". Maybe they are right. But it's too late now. I have several pets and I can't imagine a life without them. If you feel this way, skip this post and move along, because I am not interested in your remarks.

My concern is that I need to be able to take care of a bunny with a disability. I have made a modification to his cage and built a screened floor for him. I have also posted another earlier entry showing photos of his cage with carpeting to help give him traction. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=79691

That worked for a while, but as his disability has progressed, he became unable to get in and out of his litter box. After I found him wet with urine, I ditched the carpet and now his cage is lined with newspapers, covered by a couple inches of shavings, and then a screened frame which allows his droppings and urine to fall away from his body. 

I turn him out in the back yard for 8-9 hours every day. He can graze and eat cecotropes and get fresh air and sunshine all day. In fact, he gets more turnout than his brother just because I can't bear the thought of him laying on a caged floor all day. 







The screened floor was a last resort. I know rabbits need to be able to eat their cecotropes, and I generally don't feel that a caged floor is appropriate for animals. I am at a loss. I know he needs medications. I called the small animal clinic at the University and they said they would need to do bloodwork and radiographs and xrays and it would be over $300 for a diagnosis. Plus the cost of treatment. I could possibly afford the treatment, but I do not have $300 in my budget. I hate it, but it's the truth.

I am faced with a decision. Should I have him put down? I feel like he is maybe approaching his old age. He was born in November of 2008, so that would make him 6 years old and maybe this is the beginning of the end for him. We have built him a little wheelchair out of PVC but so far I don't have it rigged quite right for him to use it. Plus, even after I get it set up, he can only use it while supervised. 

I bought a baby pool and I am going to carpet the floor of it so that when the weather is not cooperating, I can still get him out of his cage for a bit. I don't know how to take care of him. I don't know whether he is in any degree of pain. I don't know how much more time he has or would have if he didn't become disabled. I need any helpful advice that people can give concerning caring for a disabled bunny. It is heartbreaking to see what he is going through, and he is such a good boy. I hate that this is happening to him.

In addition to his disability, he had one of his front incisors break off in 2010 and it never grew back. 
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=80371

He also has a large number of sebaceous cysts on his testes.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=55213

I believe he may also have a chronic case of snuffles because he sounds gurgly and snotty although I never see any excess discharge. His disability may be related to that. I feel like such an inadequate bunny mommy because I can't afford to pay for his medical care.. This is rotten. After my two boys pass, I will never have bunnies again. This has been very discouraging.


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry unfortunately I don't know anyway to help you but I just wanted you to know that I don't judge you sometimes you can't afford a vet and you just do the best you can and I also wanted to show you my support tho I know it's not much considering you don't know me but I'm here un the less and I hope someone comes on here who can help you I truly do good luck with your bunny hope he gets better.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm sorry that I don't have much advice to give since I don't have any experience with this sort of thing. I just wanted to say, that if you did end up considering putting him down, I would look for a rabbit specific rescue instead. There are many people out there who would have all the knowledge and experience of caring for a disabled bun, and it's not the end of the road. So if it came down to euthanasia, I simply would look into rescues first 

Best of luck with him, despite his problem, it sounds like he still leads a pretty good life.


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't really know what to say to help... I have a rabbit that is blind in one eye, I just try and make his life fun, enjoyable, and high quality. You know what they say quality of life is better than quantity


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Aug 28, 2014)

Kati's Holland Lops said:


> I don't really know what to say to help... I have a rabbit that is blind in one eye, I just try and make his life fun, enjoyable, and high quality. You know what they say quality of life is better than quantity



His name is Sammy


----------



## Kati's Holland Lops (Aug 28, 2014)

His name is Sammy


----------



## fannymanson (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you all for your caring words. This is worrying me quite a bit. I hate seeing him so helpless.


----------



## yodathedwarf (Aug 28, 2014)

Well he is old and you are trying your best. Just don't give up on him. Is he making noises indicating pain? If your rabbits making those noises you have the choice to put out his misery. My opinion.


----------



## JBun (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry this has happened to your bun. I don't have experience with a severely disabled bun, but here are some excellent links with a lot of helpful information. I hope you are able to find the answers that you need to provide your bun with the best life possible, despite his condition.
http://www.disabledrabbits.com/
http://mohrs.org/index.php?id=paralysis
http://www.catsandrabbitsandmore.com/disabled_rabbits
http://www.specialbunny.org/special-needs-housing/

I also found this.
http://brighteyessanctuary.org/educ/SpecialCare.pdf


----------



## fannymanson (Aug 29, 2014)

Excellent collection of links! Thank you! I am going to work on setting up the baby pool with carpet for traction, cushions, towels, and hay. I might even try diapering him if he will let me. I don't want to put him down, but I want him to be as comfortable as possible. He will only lay on his right side and then props himself up with his front legs. It makes me so sad for him.


----------



## fannymanson (Aug 29, 2014)

I am horrified to say this, but Big Brown has Fly Strike and I am most likely going to have him euthanized tomorrow morning. This was unknown to me until about an hour ago when I brought him inside and saw the mess on his body. I have been flushing it for an hour and we are still finding maggots and eggs.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 7, 2014)

Update, I believe my other bunny, Bobby, is getting disabled too. He is collapsing on his right hip and he can't navigate or hop very well.

I am very distraught about this. I was doing somewhat ok with one, two is a lot though. I may be getting out of the bunny business. I really don't WANT to have them put down, but how much of my life and my time and my money can I give? I still have other obligations too. 

So I am considering euthanasia for them at some point. I know I don't have to make a decision right now, as I can manage them, but they will surely become more and more dependent. I also wonder about their quality of life. I can see Big Brown enjoys certain things despite his disability. I know he is also frustrated that he can't move and go where he wants. It breaks my heart for them both.


----------



## JBun (Sep 7, 2014)

Have you done any investigation as to why your first rabbit became disabled? Was it spinal injury, spinal degeneration, e. cuniculi, and did you ever try and treat it with medications?


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 7, 2014)

No, I am afraid that I can't afford the vet bill, I am sure it would be over $300 according to the conversation I had with the vet at the small animal clinic. 

http://vetmed.iastate.edu/vmc/small-animal

I don't think it was injury, because it was degenerative, getting worse since spring. They both spent time in the backyard when the weather permitted, although now I am scared to let them out. Bobby is clumsy and Big Brown is dragging and struggling with his hind end. Sometimes he struggles so hard he flips over and I am worried he may hurt himself flailing about like that. I want him to stay still and balanced.


----------



## JBun (Sep 7, 2014)

Did you look into e. cuniculi as a cause of the paralysis? It's a protozoal parasite that can attack a rabbits brain and CNS causing neurological symptoms like paralysis. With you having two rabbits coming down with similar symptoms, I would suspect this as being a possible cause.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/paresis.html
http://www.woodward-vets.co.uk/information/Encephalitozoon%20cuniculi.pdf
http://www.gwexotics.com/wccms-resources/a/5/0/e/77554b90-a660-11e0-a685-0050568626ea.pdf

It really would be best to have a vet look into this and offer treatment, but you are saying this isn't possible, so I'll just provide the info I know about treating e. cuniculi and you can decide what you are going to do.

The antiparasitic used to treat e. cuniculi, is called fenbendazole. It is a common wormer used in a variety of farm animals. It can sometimes be found at a feed or tractor supply store that carries livestock supplies, or it can be ordered online. The best one to use is Safeguard liquid goat wormer. The dosage used to treat EC is 20mg/kg once a day for at least 28 days, with the fenbendazole. The liquid goat wormer is a 10% solution, meaning it has 100mg/ml of the fenbendazole. So that translates to 0.2ml/cc per kg of the rabbits body weight(or 0.09ml/cc per lb) of the wormer given daily for 4 weeks, administered using a 1cc oral syringe.
http://www.amazon.com/Durvet-Safeguard-Goat-Dewormer-125ml/dp/B000HHLVB8

If these neurological symptoms your rabbits are showing are caused by EC, treatment will have the greatest chance of helping your other rabbit who is just starting to show signs, but it is possible your disabled bun could show some improvement, but there is a chance the EC spores have caused permanent cell damage that may be irreversible.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 7, 2014)

Can I just say here thank you so much! I didn't know I could just buy the product myself! I ordered the Safeguard product from Amazon for $20. I will dose them both. I can try to take care of them and keep them clean and comfortable. We are going to modify Bobby's cage tomorrow with a wire floor frame like Big Browns. I do not want to keep them on wire flooring full time, so I am also going to figure out another enclosure. I like using the baby pool, but Big Brown sometimes gets out and tries to go exploring. Bobby just had a butt bath because he wasn't using his litterbox for his droppings, although he still uses it for urine.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 7, 2014)

Just wanted to add a couple of photos from today. I will eventually move Big Brown back into his cage, but for now, Bobby is borrowing it. I am off work today so I am checking them every hour or more. These guys are so patient and good for me.


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that this is happening to your bunnies. And I completely understand not being able to pay for a vet. I was a vet tech and have worked in management of multiple pet stores, but after 9 years with out answers, I was diagnosed with a rare autoimmune disease last year and due to the treatments, I am unable to do the lifting any longer, so I have gone back to my original profession as a pharmacy tech and I miss the perks of having great relationships with great vets. Anyway, from what you are describing, this sounds like E.C., which is heartbreaking. However, I'd like to suggest that you get in touch with a rescue group I fostered for and adopted one of my rabbits from. They are based in Pittsburgh, PA and only take in special needs rabbits, most of which have gone to shelters and the shelter has gotten a diagnosis from a vet and they can't afford the care, so they call these people and the group takes on the rabbit. The vet they use is the best rabbit, or any exotic animal, vet within the area. They are doing great things with E.C. and may have some suggestions for you. The rabbit I got from them has E.C., but she only shows symptoms in her eye and she has not had an infection in over 3 years and if she did have one, I have full confidence that we could fight it. She also has not passed it to my other rabbits. The group is called Rabbit Wranglers, http://www.rabbitwranglers.org/ and they have a Facebook page.

Just so you know, E.C. isn't anything you did wrong. Most people don't know, but 90% of all rabbits have been exposed to E.C. somewhere through their genetics and nearly 100% of show rabbits have been exposed.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 8, 2014)

Do rabbits lick and suck fabric for any reason? I have noticed Big Brown licking the towels in his bedding so that they feel very wet. I wondered if it is cause by pain, or happiness or anything? He was also pretending to dig the towels. I did take him outside for a minute after that. I thought maybe he just wants to be a rabbit for a little bit. 

I also wonder about these scabs from the fly strike. They are thick. Maybe even 1/4 inch in places. Some of them are starting to peel. I did trim a loose one so the scab wouldn't catch and rip off. Or should I even help get the loose ones off? I don't know. I am only treating with Vetericyn. I think I read about another medicated shampoo to try. I am using baby shampoo for butt baths now.

I did order a book about caring for special needs bunnies, but it isn't here yet.

He looks like he only has one leg in this picture, but they are all there, I promise! He anchors his front legs the opposite direction so he can prop up. I am also worried about his spine with that twist. Or are they pretty flexible?

He's giving you his good boy ears.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Sep 8, 2014)

I've been following this thread silently, you are such an angel for doing so much to help Big Brown! He's looking so much better and I can't tell you how much that warms my heart.

Licking fabric/carpet is just a thing bunnies do, possibly to clean their tongues or simulate grooming another bunny or something. Its not a sign of pain, so don't worry! As for the scab, I'd continue trimming off very loose bits so they don't catch and rip like you said, but leave them otherwise so it protects the new skin beneath.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 10, 2014)

This post is to show you my other bunny, Bobby. He is starting to become weak and uncoordinated and this is just how it started with Big Brown. He was wobbly, falling over from time to time, and over the summer it got worse. I wanted to share in case anyone else's bunnies have these symptoms, hopefully they can catch it earlier than me. I am hoping there is medication that will help. I am trying Safeguard liquid goat wormer (10% suspension) in case it's E Cuniculi at .2ccs 2x per day x30 days. I don't know whether this will cure them or not though.

Here is 1:45 video clip of Bobby's movement.

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/DSCI3204_zps188c82f4.mp4.html


----------



## JBun (Sep 11, 2014)

That's heartbreaking to watch. Yes, definitely something neurological going on. If it is EC, hopefully you will start seeing some improvement soon. With your dosing, you want to do it as a single daily dose. So 0.4cc if he is a 4 lb rabbit, once a day.

Another thought, if you let your buns run around the yard, poisonous plants can also cause similar symptoms. A while back another RO member had rabbits displaying paralysis symptoms, and they discovered it was due to the rabbits eating poisonous mushrooms growing in the yard. So just something to consider.

Your bun may be licking the towels out of boredom or hunger. Do you leave hay for him to eat during the day? Also giving him new toys to mess around with.

Because some of the wounds were very deep, the scabs will be thick and take longer to heal.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Sep 11, 2014)

I too cared for a disabled bun- Coco Puff- but she passed away last week. 

I'm completely devastated and the pain is still raw! 

The relationship you build with a disabled bunny is like no other- i was her world and she was a massive part of mine. It's very hard work of constant nurturing but for me there was no other option, I wanted to give her the best possible life! In the last 16months I had spent $3500 on scans, vet appointments, vet beds to keep her dry and warm, homeopathic treatments, acupuncture sessions, special dermal shampoos, special herbs for immunity, colloidal silver, her buggy that I was always improving, a large grooming kit for beautiful hair, heating for winter & cooling for Summer, I decked out my whole bunny play world with carpet and soft beds to accommodate her & spent 3/4 of my days attending to her aswell as my 2kids & 4 other buns. I already had a cycloidal massager that I used daily that was worth over $2000. She had no urine scald or pressure sores and had control of her bladder due to my care- caring for a disabled bunny can be expensive and time consuming but is so so so worth it I promise you. I would give anything to have my girl back and it hurts so much! You are doing an amazing job and your buns will depend on you so much but look at all your options before considering Euthanasia because a disabled bunny can live a wonderful life with the right care. Look up my blog called ~ The life of Coco Puff the Puff ball ~ if you need any inspiration. Your doing a fabulous job, if you lived in NZ I would have loved to help you out xx


----------



## pani (Sep 11, 2014)

^ Here's a link to Shaan's blog on the lovely CoCo Puff: *The life of CoCo Puff the Puff Ball*.

ray: Hope Big Brown and Bobby start looking up soon.


----------



## lovelops (Sep 11, 2014)

I would check Coco's blog even though she just passed 
She has great info and I'm sure you can contact her for help!

Good luck and good life with this bunny!

Vanessa


----------



## ellee4213 (Sep 11, 2014)

go to disabledrabbits.com. it is such an amazing website on disabled rabbit care


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 11, 2014)

I did visit Coco's blog and read about her life and her dedicated mom who helped her along the way. I am sad to learn of her passing. I always want my pets to live forever. It is so hard when they pass. 

I had Big Brown weighed at the vet's office today. He is 4.5 pounds, so I am now dosing both bunnies at .5 cc 1x per day with Safeguard. I sure hope they improve. I learned from Coco's mom that she uses an Equissager, and that reminded me that I have a little handheld massager. I got it out tonight and used it on Big Brown, focusing on the side he usually lays on, and he really liked it a lot. He did switch his preferred laying side since the fly strike incident. He started out laying on his right, now he lays mainly on the left. 

Last night I spoke with a gal that works for Rabbit Wranglers in PA. She cares for quite a few disabled bunnies and she had some good tips and suggestions for items that would make the daily routine a bit easier. I also got a book in the mail today called "When your rabbit needs special care". I bought it secondhand from a library online and the price was really reasonable. I am trying to help these bunnies and still stay in my budget. I am behind on a couple of bills right now, but payday is right around the corner!

Here's a funny TBT pic of Big Brown, all puffed up:


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 12, 2014)

I am feeling pretty hopeful for Bobby at the moment. I just got the Safeguard in the mail yesterday and gave them a dose at about 6pm. Today, after I dosed them again at 6pm, I took him outside for some fresh air. I set him halfway down the walkway and he took off. A little wobbly but under control. I tried it several more times throughout the course of an hour and he did well each time. This makes me hope that he will get better, and also hope for a miracle for Big Brown. I don't want him to have to be so limited in what he can do. He is so sweet, he deserves better.

Here is a couple of clips of Bobby today, with the added bonus of being backed by the bell tower playing "Flashdance, What a Feeling".

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/DSCI3215_zps01f09cbf.mp4.html

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/DSCI3216_zpse9a43054.mp4.html?sort=6&o=13


----------



## lovelops (Sep 14, 2014)

I saw the videos and Bobby looks like he is doing great. He took off like crazy in the sidewalk area near the sprinklers! Have you spoke to some other vets in your area
that are small animal specialist that might be able to give you an answer on why this is going on? Have they taken any X rays or MRI's of Big Brown? Just asking? 

It really looks like Bobby is improving and getting better in leaps and bounds! keep up the great work with them and please keep us posted!

Vanessa

\


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 14, 2014)

Big Brown's scab is scary. It feels like a Pringles potato chip at the edges and is dry and crusty. It is peeling away from the skin so that it makes a pocket on his back, right above his tail. I am spraying it once in a while with Vetericyn and hoping he doesn't rip it off some how. Again, the concern for keeping him clean is at the forefront of my mind. I don't want to get bath water in this sore. Tomorrow is payday so I am going to ask the vet if he has that Silvadene ointment, or if he could write a prescription so I can order it online. I also want to look for a medicated shampoo. 

I have my little massager that I treat Big Brown with. He will sit still and I can prop it up for him to lean against. He also enjoys blowing his fur (even if it's dry) with the blow dryer set on warm and low.

I took Bobby out for a little bit today and he was clumsy hopping down the trail, but when he made it to the grass, he kicked both of his feet like a dog. It was so cute!


----------



## Azerane (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow, those videos of Bobby do show improvement. I know it's early days, but it makes me very hopeful for him. I'm not sure if Big Brown will recover, but I'm hoping he'll at least get some mobility back. Well done on your dedication. Big Brown's wound is also looking amazing, it's great to see that fur growing back so nicely.


----------



## Amelia1star (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey me again! I'm sorry about big Brown.  I don't want to let go of Salsa either, so far he is doing ok and Big Brown looks like he could be doing ok too when the fly strike is over/healed. I'm very sorry. I believe you should make the decision on weather to put him down or not. Again I'm very sorry, best of luck to Big Brown.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 15, 2014)

Bobby is starting to show a small spot of either carpet burn or pressure sore. The fur is gone from an area about the size of a dime and it's quite pink. I trimmed Bobby's fur back by his tail today. He needed 2 butt baths today and it was taking forever to get that thick fur dry. These boys are soiling 3-4 towels per day with potties during medication and bath time and sometimes just for fun. And now, my washing machine is not spinning properly so sometimes the towels are still dripping wet when you go to put them in the dryer.

I am so worried about what to do for my bunnies. To me, a pet is a lifelong commitment, and so I want them to improve and have a better quality of life. I am really very sad when thinking what the future could hold for my boys.


----------



## lovelops (Sep 16, 2014)

I think you are doing a great job and once again just because an animal or person is disabled does not mean they have no quality of life. That is garbage. I took care of a disabled mother before she died. She was paralyzed and had all sorts of problems due to being disabled. While it's not legal in this country to euthanize people unlike other european countries that have legalized it, I don't think because someone , something or a pet is disabled means they are not viable. I think you are doing the best you can with these buns and should be commended for it. Please talk to your vet or other people who have disabled bunnies, or Coco's mom to see if she has any knowledge or ideas that can help you with the problems you are now having. Have you looked into heavy duty wee wee pads or the pads people put on beds for disabled people/ Chux?

I sometimes use that for my rabbits was well. I have a bunch on hand from when my mother was alive and can buy them cheap in the thrift stores or online or Ebay and while one set is being used, I hang the other's to dry. Sometimes I don't have room in my dryer because it's small and hang things either in the bathroom shower/tub area or outside to dry and try to keep a good stock on hand for the bunnies. Maybe something like this might work for you also with the dryer problems. All in all you are doing great.. don't get discouraged. You are giving your rabbits the best quality of life possible.

Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 17, 2014)

I made a feeding stanchion for Big Brown today. He was worrying me because even though I was propping him up on a towel to eat and drink, he would occasionally roll off the side and onto his back. I am worried that he may actually injure his back or strain a muscle or twist his intestines or who knows what else could happen. He has been through enough. I used 4" foam from the fabric store and cut it 9x15 and then added 5x9 pieces on either side. I used spray adhesive and it is holding so far, but if need be I can reglue it with something else.

His skin is fragile, but healing, and I don't think he has any infection. He is taking his medicine like a champ and being very cooperative with me. He wants to be a good boy so bad! He nudges his head under my hand for pets pretty frequently and he licks my hand which is 2 things he never used to do. I am trying to learn how to help him express is bladder so that I don't have to worry about him laying in urine while I am at work or asleep. I am feeding and watering him only when I am here to assist with his cleanup. 

Bobby went out to the backyard for a little bit today for some sunlight and fresh air. Bobby has his balance today and wasn't falling over or dragging on his hip so I felt really happy for him. His condition is unpredictable from day to day. Sometimes he is clumsy and sometimes he has it together.

Their hutches are in the basement and I have always put them in the backyard during the day, I hate the thought of animals in cages. I would like to build one of those cool NIC enclosures down there at some point.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry I havnt had any input, I'm starting to beable to come on rabbits online without the tears flowing as this site reminds me of my little puff ball :'(

I think your doing an amazing job with your boys, it's hard enough with one disabled bun let alone two!

I found towels just didn't cut it for me, they retained moisture rather then retract it and left bunny wet which isn't ideal. I highly recommend getting your hands on some Vet bed. It's like synthetic sheep skin looking bed and works amazing at drawing moisture to the bottom aswell as helping dry bun bun after a butt bath etc. They are a little expensive so I would buy the biggest size you can afford and cut them up into smaller sizes. They last a lifetime & are invaluable when it comes to caring for a disabled bunny! 

I used a medicated shampoo called Malaseb with Coco puff, it kills the bacteria and yeasts that cause infections from urine scald & would leave her fuzzy bum skin nice and pink. The yeasts and bacteria are what causes their hair to fall out from urine scald.

That's great you have a massager. I would use mine 2x a day and even vibrate it around her bladder area and this helped her regain control of her bladder so I was able to pop her in the litter pan for her to do her pees which she loved aswell- bunnies are very tidy and clean naturally and my Coco enjoyed being kept clean or I found she would be a little self conscious in a way around her boys & would reward me with a groom while I bathed her bum, funny chick! 

Have you thought of make a cart for big brown? I felt this worked wonders for atrophy and helped them gain more muscles in their front legs as naturally all the power and muscles are from behind! I ended up making my cart out of reticulation connectors and wood dowling and probably cost me $15 to make incl the wheels and cushion part. This cart proved wonders on Cocos quality of life- she was able to cruise around with her boys, frolic in the garden & wee on her Matt making her feel like a normal bunny again


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Disabled bunnies are so loving and so appreciative of what we do for them and your rewarded with this relationship that is so beautiful it can't compare to any others. I use to love it when my Coco would bite me for fussing over her to much, when she was feeling on top of the world she would put me in my place with a little nip with her ears out to the side but then follow It up with a hand lick as if to say, I'm not to mad just stop fussing! It's lovely to hear big brown is trying hard to be a good boy- he loves and appreciated all you do for him  xx


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Sep 17, 2014)

His sore looks good and the black parts are the hair pigmentation meaning hair will start to grow there soon which is a fabulous sign! The foam set up I'm guessing is to help him eat is it? I tried doing the same thing with coco puff but she hated feeling enclosed so would shuffle over or rip it up. I also gave her stuffed teddies to keep her prepped up on her favourite side and they become her buddies- she would love and groom them & get a good snuggle on with them  they also helped position her comfortably and give her that support she needed.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 17, 2014)

Shaan, you have my sympathy and condolences for the loss of Coco Puff. It is totally ok to cry over our pets. I cry for my lost little ones all the time. 

We started building a cart the week before the Fly Strike incident, it's a little too wide and I need to ask my boyfriend to narrow it down a little. It also needs some vertical pieces to come down by his shoulder and maybe shorten the arms because they tilt down and throw his balance too far forward. I still need to wrap the foam pieces that will support his hind legs. I am also a little stuck on the harness part. I have a little red pet "shirt" with Velcro tabs for the neck and girth. I sewed elastic loops on it but hooking the cart to it is giving me trouble so I need to rethink that too. I need to engineer a better way for it to all come together, but in beta testing Big Brown did pretty well with it.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 17, 2014)

Big Brown is very food motivated and tolerated the feeding stanchion pretty well. I think he understands that I am trying to help him, plus I am pretty sure it scared him when he rolled off the towel. He can lift his hind legs and propel himself up and over it though, so he can't be unattended when using it. I am also concerned about him chewing on it, but he is missing one front incisor so maybe he wouldn't want to chew, but you can never be too careful.


----------



## **SRonchi1 (Sep 17, 2014)

Oohh love his cart  all I did with Cocos is put a strap going over her shoulders joined to each side of the cart and it worked wonders- I didn't need to pop her in a harness aswell as she felt really consumed by it all. I attached foam under the cart to support her belly and she was off! I will see if I can find a picture of it- I did about 4 different types of carts but ended with the simple type as she preferred that.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 18, 2014)

Bobby went outside for a little bit today and I filmed him as he hopped out to the backyard. He is looking balanced and seemed steady and fluid in his movement. Better than the other day for sure. I hope all of his days from here on out are as good or better than this.

http://vid117.photobucket.com/albums/o56/fannymanson/DSCI3289_zps28bb059c.mp4


----------



## Azerane (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow, Bobby does look so much better. There is still a tiny wobble there, but it's hardly noticeable. I hope you at least see some improvement with Big Brown too. Thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 22, 2014)

Today I made a little puff quilt for Big Brown to lay on. It's basically a bunch of tiny pillows sewed together. I though this way he would be elevated and his droppings would fall away from him as he relaxes. It turned out really cute and now I want to made more.

I made a run to the big city fabric store for some Sherpa, Nu-Foam, and a little piece of calico just for me. I now have have several options for surfaces for him including towels, carpet, his quilt, and a brand new bath mat. On the way home I saw a Target store and that reminded me of my conversation with Suaz from Rabbit Wranglers. She cares for several disabled rabbits and she recommended a bathmat called chenille fingers, so I wanted to see whether they had it. Sure enough they had the mat for $20, so I decided to splurge and get it for Big Brown. The product information is as follows: UPC 040773060597, by Mohawk Home, 20x34 inches, machine wash/hang to dry. The furry fingers support the bunny, but urine and droppings go down in the mat. If I could afford it I would buy 3 more.

I also included a picture of Big Brown enjoying his massager.


----------



## pani (Sep 22, 2014)

He looks so content! You're caring for him so well.


----------



## Channahs (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome job! His set up looks right and really comfortable. I just finished reading a story about Bonnie the disabled Bunny and it made me think of this thread so I ran right over to share this link with you. You may have already seen it, but here ya go! 

http://www.disabledrabbits.com/bonnie-a-case-study.html


----------



## fannymanson (Sep 28, 2014)

Today I wanted to shared some of the life enriching things I do for my bunny. I have noticed that rabbit are particularly sensitive animals. Every experience seems magnified in my bunnies perception. Some of these things I have read about other people doing and some I just stumbled upon. As limited as he is, I don't want him to feel depressed or discouraged. I am probably anthropomorphizing, but if I can help him, I am bound to do so as his guardian.

I give him ice cubes in his water. I like ice in my water, so why shouldn't Big Brown? I also want to encourage him to drink more because his urine is frequently a bit too dark in my opinion.

I burn a little incense. I have an excellent incense called Super Hit that I burn in moderation. Maybe 1/2 inch to an inch at a time. Bunnies have quite a musky smell and their cecotropes are as funky as they come. I am hyper sensitive to odors myself, and I can smell the animals all through the house, so the incense was mainly for my own benefit, but I have noticed Big Brown perk up when he smells the fragrance.

I help him with his grooming activities. Yes we all groom our pets from time to time, but it really is an important bonding opportunity. Big Brown enjoys his evening grooming session which consists of being misted with water from about 2 feet above him. Then I take a dry washcloth and buff him briskly. During this, he often helps by licking and attending to the parts he can reach. If I find a bit of poo matted in the fur, I spray it directly and keep buffing him until it works itself loose. Occasionally I do have to trim the fur away, but I find that preferable to giving a bath for every little thing.

I massage Big Brown both by hand and with a little handheld massager. He lays primarily on one side, so I try to stimulate the down side and also rub his feet. I'm sure he is stiff and sore at times, but he cannot convey his pain to me, so I give him gentle massages and he loves it. I use the battery operated massager on his back and hip and sometimes his shoulders and feet. I sit him up in his stanchion for as long as he likes and let the massager do it's work. When he is done, he climbs off the stanchion and then I move him back to his other enclosure.

Speaking of enclosures, I have it pretty much figured out. I use 2 separate spaces for him. He needs one area for feeding and eliminating waste and another area for resting and chilling out. I use the baby pool with a piece of carpet on the bottom, then a pee pad, then the feeding stanchion and sometimes a towel for the kitchen/bathroom. Then I move him back to his cage which has pee pads on the bottom, them a 1/2" wire mesh framed screen, then his puff quilt, then a pee pad, then a layer of Sherpa. Sherpa is a synthetic fabric that looks a bit like sheepskin. It somehow allows the urine to pass through to the pee pad, but the fabric itself stays pretty dry. It's quite a few layers and I probably don't need the bottom 2, I could put the quilt right on the floor of the cage, but the flexibility is there if I do need it. My goal is to feed and wait for him to potty in the pool before he goes back into his living quarters, but he does have to eliminate waste in his bed sometimes, but it is fairly easy to clean.

I take Big Brown outside. He loves the sunshine and the breeze on his face. I have a simple sling made from a 9" cut of rib knit fabric. It is soft and stretchy and I loop it beneath his loins and hold the ends up and let him wander where he pleases. He needs some amount of mobility and I can see that he really enjoys it. An added benefit is that going outside and moving around almost always inspires him to urinate. This way, there is no clean up needed as he is correctly postured so the urine flow goes out behind him. It's a win-win! Here is a video of him walking in his sling: 

http://vid117.photobucket.com/albums/o56/fannymanson/DSCI3394_zpsfe526412.mp4

As I said earlier, Big Brown enjoys a nice breeze from time to time. I put the fan on low and point it in his general direction. He will position himself so that it's blowing right into his face, then he closes his eyes halfway and just relaxes.

I also play music, mainly for myself, but I like to think he enjoys it as well. Again I could be anthropomorphizing, but since he can't tell me any different, I would rather give him a lesson in music appreciation.


----------



## pani (Sep 28, 2014)

I can't imagine how much going out in his sling means to him. He's gone from mobile to very stationary, so being able to use his front legs to guide himself and explore must be a great experience for him. That video gave me the biggest smile.


----------



## lovelops (Sep 29, 2014)

You are doing a GREAT job. Never doubt it. I think you are a wonderful bunny mommy and keep up the good work. Never get discouraged. I took care of a paralyzed mother for years that was bed bound and know what you are going through with your bun. It difficult at times, but the pay out is worth it!

You are the greatest!

Vanessa

PS I put ice cubes in all my animals water bowls, rabbits and dogs included!!!


----------



## pani (Sep 29, 2014)

lovelops said:


> PS I put ice cubes in all my animals water bowls, rabbits and dogs included!!!


I'm definitely going to start doing this once the hot weather rolls around again!


----------



## lovelops (Sep 29, 2014)

Opps forgot to post also, fans are important. Paralyzed animals and humans have problems regulating body temp. I was speaking to Coco Puff's mom about this in one of the posts, so keep an eye out and make certain they have enough air! I know my mom would over heat all the time and I would have to keep a fan going in the room to keep her comfortable, same goes for paralyzed animals... so you are on the right track!


Vanessa


----------



## ivy (Oct 4, 2014)

Amazing bunny mummy you should be proud your keeping him happy I would do the same for my bunnys your so brave


----------



## fannymanson (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's an update of the recent happenings around here. First, I got laid off work last week. So there was some panic and scrambling and terror but now I have a plan and things seem more manageable. I will be staying home for a while and working on quilts and other sewing projects to sell. The nicest thing about this is that Big Brown is living in my sewing room with me and we are best buddies. 

I take him outside every few hours for a potty break and it is practically the highlight of my day when he pees outside! It means one less pee pad I have to buy, and that is a big deal for me now that my income is less reliable. Plus it is a glorious sight to see how happy he is outside. He loves it!

Bobby is on a similar but different routine. I feed him in the enclosure with the 1/2" wire cage floor. He eats and relieves himself in there for 2-3 hours at a time. Then he goes to the backyard for most of the day, then back indoors for meds and dinner. Then he spends the night in a huge dog kennel that has a carpeted floor and a litter box. He will urinate in the litter box but not defecate so he can have a bit of a poopy foot and bottom problem. Bobby's balance is still wavering, and although I am still treating them with Safegaurd, I don't know if it is helping. I like to think that it is, but there's no way to know for sure.

I have found that managing their meal times helps me manage their potty situation. With Big Brown going outside to pee, it's almost like training a puppy. You know when to predict what. 

Big Brown's skin is finally healed after having Fly Strike. I will update that post with more recent photos. For now though, here are some photos of my handsome boys hanging out with me..


----------



## pani (Oct 7, 2014)

They're gorgeous as always.  It's great to see them enjoying themselves, and so good to hear that Big Brown's skin has healed!!


----------



## Azerane (Oct 8, 2014)

I was coming here today to ask about these two, it's great to know that they're doing well  I'm really sorry to hear that you got laid off at work, that must be quite stressful.

I just wanted to say, because Bobby still has balance issues it might not just be about whether his medicine is working or not, but because EC also causes swelling, that may not have gone down yet, even if you've taken care of the EC. I know you can't get to a vet, but an anti inflammatory may help as well as it could be the swelling that is still causing some of the balance issues.


----------



## fannymanson (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you for your encouraging words everyone, because I never expected to have 2 bunnies with disability issues, this has been a trial and error sort of journey.

Bobby has had a dirty bum lately and has had up to 2 butt baths a day. His urine is dark orangy colored and stains his fur. He still spends time outdoors every day and goes into his feeding cage for a few hours and then into a carpeted dog kennel with litter box for overnight. I am actually going to stop using the dog kennel for a while though, because it isn't doing his hygiene any favors. Plus I want to get another of those chenille finger bathmats for him instead of the carpet remnant. 

I ordered a 20lb box of hay from Small Pet Select and it was delivered in 2 days. Price was about $43. I am adding a layer of hay across the cage floor of the feeding cage. This will let Bobby graze freely and give him a nice place to lay. Plus his urine can drain away from him and the droppings will fall through the cage floor when I fluff the bedding. So far this is working out pretty well and Bobby hasn't needed a bath since I started doing his cage this way. 

I love these boys and I think they are appreciative of the help I am giving them. They have always been independent rabbits with lots of turnout time. Now that they are in confinement a lot more, I have to experiment to find what works best for their special needs. And what works best is also subject to change. 

I got the idea from Suaz at Rabbit Wranglers to make Big Brown a "cuddle cup". I use a small Rubbermaid container lined with a 6x6 mini puff quilt that I made. Then I cut a pee pad to fit the bottom and them lay a piece of Sherpa fabric on it (Sherpa drains urine really well). Then Big Brown goes in the cuddle cup and he can go outside for 1-2 hours in the morning. I set the timer and check him every 20 minutes. One of the benefits of being laid off work is that I can fuss over my pets! Big Brown also spends quite a bit of time in his cuddle cup, he can crawl out if he wants, but I think it gives him security. He is supported on all sides and then I refresh the pee pad and Sherpa as needed.

Big Brown is also in cart training. He goes into his homemade cart for 10-15 minutes 2x a day. The cart rolls really well on pavement, but the grass gives him a struggle and he feels discouraged I think. I am worried about his muscle atrophy. He can crawl a little but it is hard for him and he flips and rolls on his back sometimes which scares me to death. I don't want him hurting himself even worse! I still walk him outside for potty breaks and have let several kids pet him. He is pretty suave with the toddler crowd.

His balance is still off and he runs crooked and falls or skids out in a crash. I am


----------



## fannymanson (Oct 18, 2014)

Here are a few pics of Big Brown in his cart.

We used PVC pipe, lawnmower wheels, a wooden dowel, foam pipe insulation, a little pet vest with Velcro closures, and piece of plastic canvas from the craft store and embroidery floss to shape it into loops.


----------



## ivy (Oct 18, 2014)

That cart is amazing and you are an amazing bunny mummy x


----------



## lovelops (Oct 19, 2014)

What a wonderful cart. You should team up with other bunny and small animal disability groups and show off your cart for your bun to help others and possibly sell
some for people who aren't able to make carts for their bunnies. I know I sure don't have the talent to make one. I read all the past few posts you have posted
and think you are doing a tremendous job for these two guys. They know you truly love and care for them and it shows! Keep it up!!!

Vanessa


----------



## JBun (Oct 20, 2014)

I love your cart! I'm sure he is loving being able to get around again  And it should help build up those leg muscles again. 

What two lucky boys! You are doing a great job in taking care of two special needs buns. Thank you for continuing to keep us updated on their progress. I love seeing the pics and hearing how they are doing.

If Bobby is still having mushy poop problems, often this can be attributed to too many pellets, or in a few cases sensitivity to a particular veg. As long as he is eating his hay really well, you can try cutting back some on pellets to see if it helps. Just make sure he has access to unlimited hay so he doesn't lose weight.


----------



## fannymanson (Oct 20, 2014)

Here are a few links to videos of Big Brown in his cart. Yes, I need to mow the lawn.

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/DSCI3486sober_zpspafz9sbv.mp4.html

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/DSCI3487drunk_zpswxbonflp.mp4.html

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/DSCI3518lawn_zpsnyzzz7mo.mp4.html

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/fannymanson/media/DSCI3522lawn2_zpseabeqmse.mp4.html


----------



## Chrisdoc (Oct 23, 2014)

What fabulous buns. I love seeing how wonderfully they cope with care and lovevfrom their parents. He is a handsome fellow and that car is wonderful for him. I follow lotsvof disabled rabhits on facebook as there is a group, lotsbof tips, ideas and support. You all give these special buns a chance be normal and to enjoy thebl life they have. Two beautiful bunnies.


----------



## lovelops (Oct 28, 2014)

I love the photos you posted! Keep it up!

Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 12, 2014)

Big time scare the other day. Big Brown had one wet poop on Monday night. He produced cecals on Tuesday morning and he ate them, but then he stopped eating and drinking. I gave him vegetable baby food on Tuesday but he refused it Wednesday morning so I took him to the best vet I could find on Wednesday morning. Link- http://vetmed.iastate.edu/vmc/small-animal

We were there 8.5 nerve wracking hours and they did numerous tests. His body temp was low, his blood was under oxygenated, he was about 10% dehydrated, they took several x-rays, he was shaved and given an ultrasound of his liver and right lung, they took a culture of the lung and we are still waiting on those results. Meanwhile, between tests, he was put in a humidified and oxygenated environment and he improved somewhat and began eating. His fecal pellets were small but well formed. Ultimately he was prescribed chloramphenicol.

I have to say I was scared out of my mind and had an emotional time dealing with it. I didn't eat all day. Cried off and on, got a headache from it actually. Also developed a backache from tension and had such sweaty hands. And I was shaking so bad I signed my name wrong. Plus my mind was elsewhere and I got lost on the way home. I have to think that giving end of life care to an animal you love is one of the hardest things ever. 

We are home now. I am syringe feeding Big Brown with vegetable baby food mixed with Critical Care and water. He gets his meds every 12 hours and is snuggled in his bed. He has access to his food and water and will occasionally eat voluntarily, but he may be spoiled on his fancy pudding. I fear for him. I want him to be ok. If you are a praying person, please send one up for my little guy.


----------



## stevesmum (Dec 12, 2014)

I watched your videos and I think you are just a wonderful, caring person. Your rabbit Big Brown is just lovely. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 12, 2014)

My Brooke just got finished up with 10 days of chloramphenicol after being on Baytril for 7 days, She had a runny nose and we did the C & S tests and she had Staph that was MRSA resistant. I have no idea where that popped up from she had just returned from getting groomed and the next day the sneezing started. What is going on with Big Brown I just went through with Marilyn, my holland lop rescue I just got July of this year. Stopped eating, no poop. We did Xrays, she had a blockage in the colon. For four days no poop and she did not want to eat and was in pain, trying to poop and going to her litter box with no results. We went back yesterday because I told the vet this was stupid. They suggested surgery but all the vets was saying where the obstruction was in the colon it was not a high rate of her surviving and to try more hydration and laxiatives to get her stomach working. After 4 days and 7 hours she finally pooped. I have never been so happy to see rabbit pooh before. Same thing with Marilyn had to give her critical car and sub q fluids. Today she is her normal self, but I was crying also yesterday about how no doctors wanted to do surgery and said if she didn't respond to fluids she might have to be put down. 

Hang in there and don't give up. You are doing a great job. Keep us posted. With the chloramphenicol Brooke had to take it twice a day, 250 mg a day (she is a giant mix and weighs 13 pounds) how ofter does Big Brown have to take it?

You are in my prayers,
Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 12, 2014)

Big Brown's right lung is somewhat solid and meaty they said. It could be bacterial or fungal, so that is why they prescribed chloramphenicol. He is prescribed .5 ml every 12 hours. I dose at 10 am/pm. The lung culture will be back in a week or more.

I would like him to eat every 4 hours, but he is not interested quite that frequently. I can give him about 1/2 cup of his pudding per feeding before he refuses. He is 2 pounds underweight. Poor thing.

I have been considering euthanasia for both of my buns. They are both disabled and not likely to improve. I worry about their quality of life and about mine as well and how it hurts me so badly to see them not thriving the way they should..


----------



## lovelops (Dec 13, 2014)

Please don't take this wrong, please... I would not do anything rash. Whether or not they are disabled, they still have a great quality of life with you. i dealt with a paralyzed mother during the end of her life. I would not give up any of the time we had together and feel the same about bunnies. My mother fluxated due to being paralyzed, but I never gave up. I think you should either consider giving them to a house rabbit society that might want to take them if you keep thinking of putting them down. Look at Coco puff that was on this site also. She has a great life being paralyzed... please don't be discourged. See if the vets can help with feeding. I had to do the same thing with Marilyn. Does Big Brown have a staph infection? That is why Brooke was on the meds...

Please hang in there..

I've been on an emotional rollercoaster this week with Marilyn so I know how you feel...

Vanessa


----------



## ellee4213 (Dec 21, 2014)

disabledrabbits.com


----------



## lovelops (Dec 21, 2014)

fannymanson said:


> Big Brown's right lung is somewhat solid and meaty they said. It could be bacterial or fungal, so that is why they prescribed chloramphenicol. He is prescribed .5 ml every 12 hours. I dose at 10 am/pm. The lung culture will be back in a week or more.
> 
> I would like him to eat every 4 hours, but he is not interested quite that frequently. I can give him about 1/2 cup of his pudding per feeding before he refuses. He is 2 pounds underweight. Poor thing.
> 
> I have been considering euthanasia for both of my buns. They are both disabled and not likely to improve. I worry about their quality of life and about mine as well and how it hurts me so badly to see them not thriving the way they should..



What's going on? How are things? How is Big Brown???? I've been worried I've heard nothing. Please post and let us know what is going on.

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Dec 21, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> What fabulous buns. I love seeing how wonderfully they cope with care and lovevfrom their parents. He is a handsome fellow and that car is wonderful for him. I follow lotsvof disabled rabhits on facebook as there is a group, lotsbof tips, ideas and support. You all give these special buns a chance be normal and to enjoy thebl life they have. Two beautiful bunnies.



I agree I've just watched the video again and it's wonderful..

Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 22, 2014)

I have been struggling to take care of them. They are very needy and it is getting so time consuming. I hand feed Big Brown several times a day, but he is acting depressed and very weak. He eats and drinks and poos ok, but that's all his life consists of anymore. he is basically stationary in one or two different places/positions.

Big Brown's lung cultures came back and he had a bacterial infection. They identified 4 different microorganisms and said that the chloramphenicol was effective against them.

Bobby is falling over constantly and getting stuck on his back or side. He needs a bath every day because he pees frequently and is starting to get a little urine scald on one leg. I removed his water bowl because he kept falling in it and gave him a water bottle, but now I'm worried he will fall on the spout and injure his eye.

In short, I think I need to get to a place where I can let them go.. It has been an upsetting couple of weeks. I want to give them quality time, but Big Brown isn't quite bouncing back to his old self. Bobby is kind of ok, but just so helpless. I need to get a job and go back to work soon, but how can I when they need me? I have been quite delirious trying to figure out what to do about this situation.


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 23, 2014)

Big Brown passed on his own overnight. He was awake at 4:30 am when I checked him, but now it is 8 am and he is gone. I loved that little guy. Babied so much. Sad day.


----------



## vjp300 (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy after all the effort and love you gave him. I think it was for the best though as you said you were beginning to struggle with it all and need to go back to work. At least now you know you did your very best for him and didn't give up on him when so many others would - myself included I hate to admit. 

I hope that even after this heart wrenching experience you are able to give another bunny such a loving home again.


----------



## stevesmum (Dec 23, 2014)

My condolences. It sounds like you did so much to make his life the best it could be.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 23, 2014)

I had tears in my eyes when I read about Big Brown. At least he passed away in his sleep and as far as you know he was not in pain. I hope..
I understand how you feel, taking care of a paralyzed mother who had a feeding tube and was bed bound. I know how it's like to have someone
or an animal dependent on you. 

I think you have been doing great with the care and love you gave Big Brown and you should feel good about that, knowing you did everything
you could for him and he died knowing he was loved and surrounded by people and virtual people here that cared about his well being. 

I hope you can continue to help Bobby and if you can't find a House Rabbit Rescue that might be able to get him a home with someone
that has experience with disabled rabbits.

As some one with a disability and my mother being disabled I know the quality of life people feel animals and people should have vary.
I know doctors told me to let my mother die when she had pneumonia because after all she could not walk and who wants to live
if they can't walk. I wanted to punch him in the face. No one can assume they know the quality of life, or how people feel who are
disabled, no less animals. I think you are wonderful for the time you put into these two. Many others would not and for that you should
get a metal.

Off sides, Brooke now has glaucoma. During her infection her right eye started going blue and cloudy and was starting to get bigger than
the other. I got her to a eye specialist yesterday for animals and she is in the beginning of glaucoma. We have her on drops and
I will probably have to sell some things to get her surgery, but that is ok. I want her to be able to see and not go blind in the future.

Hang in there and you are in my thoughts and prayers always.

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Dec 23, 2014)

Please try to remember the good times and good days with both Bobby and Big Brown. That's what I did after my mother died. It helped alot.

Please remember, you are the reason they have lived so long....

Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 23, 2014)

Here are a few of my favorite photos of Big Brown. I hope he knew that he was loved.


----------



## pani (Dec 23, 2014)

Big Brown was such a beautiful bun. I'm sure he knew how much you loved him, given your devotion to caring for him as he became unwell. Binky free, Big Brown.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 24, 2014)

Of course he knew he was loved and I LOVE all the pictures. Great memories to have and to remember him by!

Once again you are really great to have done all this for him and he appreciated it. Don't you forget that...

Hang in there especially during this holiday time. My mother became paralyzed Christmas Day so I know how it is 
to have a death or serious injury during the holidays. It sucks..

All the best
Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Dec 24, 2014)

Also what a great photo of him looking directly at the camera with the tree behind him. What a great face!


Vanessa


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Dec 24, 2014)

liking that face shot ( at what looks like he is looking directly at the camera )


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Dec 24, 2014)

How is bobby


----------



## JBun (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm so very sorry you lost Big Brown. Despite all of his health issues, you managed to give him a wonderful life for as long as you could. 

I'm sorry that Bobby isn't doing as well.


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 25, 2014)

Bobby is horribly unsteady, to say the least. Constantly laying on his side and sometimes he rolls on his back and then strains so hard his little body shakes with the effort to right himself. He can't of course. He has to give up and lay back in his uncomfortable way. I can assist Bobby and re-adjust him, but he can't stay upright. I have a little cuddle cup for him, which he sleeps in, but he sits in it like a human, on his but with his legs more forward than under. Not sure that position is good for him. 

Bobby has the beginning of urine scald on the hind leg he typically lays on. I wash it and try to keep it clean and dry.

My biggest concern with Bobby is watering him safely. I removed his water bowl because he kept falling in it and couldn't really get up enough to use it properly. I gave him a water bottle instead, but I am worried that he will fall and injure his eye on the spout. I am definitely a worrier anyway, so this might just be an exaggerated fear. I don't know..

Bobby is actually a really sweet boy. He is always searching for pets and head rubs lately. These bunnies became affectionate when they started declining in health. They were always very anti-snuggle until they realized they actually needed me. I was a tolerated nuisance before.


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Dec 25, 2014)

Where abouts do you live?
Are you in Australia?


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Dec 25, 2014)

I just read you're not in aus 
Wish I could help you. 

Can I donate money towards bobby?


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 25, 2014)

Rebeccalyn7, I live in central USA, in the state of Iowa, just a little west of the center of the state. We are a rural, farming community.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 25, 2014)

fannymanson said:


> Rebeccalyn7, I live in central USA, in the state of Iowa, just a little west of the center of the state. We are a rural, farming community.



Since Brooke will probably need glaucoma surgery (she is the giant mix in my avatar beside Lady my Holland Lop) I will be selling off things on Ebay and
will pledge to chip in at least for January and Feb $100.00 towards Bobby.

I think you are doing a great job with him and please check out the disabled rabbits web pages for other people to give you help as you maybe run into someone else with a rabbit with the same condition.

Keep up the good work. You are an angel.


Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Dec 25, 2014)

rebeccalyn7 said:


> I just read you're not in aus
> Wish I could help you.
> 
> Can I donate money towards bobby?



hey there I just have.... 


Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh wow Vanessa! Thank you!! You are so kind and generous! I am very grateful for your donation. I will take good care of Bobby. He is my salvation right now, helping me cope with the loss of Big Brown. These little bunnies are some of my very best friends. Thank you again!


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Dec 25, 2014)

Just donated and posted of my facebook and Instagram. 
Hope this guy can get surgery and get his leg fixed.
Just want to help you. I know the struggles you're going through.


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Dec 25, 2014)

Week to week I will donate what I can out of my pay checks.


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 25, 2014)

Rebecca, thank you so much! I am humbled by your support and I appreciate it immensely. You have really just made my day so much brighter! Thank you again! I am just amazed at the support this community has for each other. It's great to find people who understand the joy and pain that being a pet parent can bring. 

This is one of my favorite photos of Bobby, taken last summer in the garden behind the house.


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Dec 25, 2014)

How old is bobby? He looks like he has so much life in him...
Hopefully a surgery will be able to fix or remove the leg..
I just wish their was more I could do.


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 26, 2014)

Bobby just turned six in November, and I have had him since he was just 4 months old. I think his condition is caused by spondylosis. He was treated for EC but it didn't bring back his balance and strength. I don't know whether a surgery would help his condition. 

He is definitely still a happy little bunny. His demeanor is so sweet. I know I say that all the time, but it is totally true. He sits by me when we watch a movie and I know this sounds crazy, but I am sure he likes listening to music. I take him outside when weather permits and walk him in the sling. I have an herb garden in the back and even though it is early winter, there are still green leaves on some of the plants. Bobby has a special fondness for oregano. So did Big Brown actually, and I tucked a few sprigs into his shroud before I took him to the crematorium.

Here they are enjoying a day in the sun.


----------



## pani (Dec 26, 2014)

What gorgeous boys.  Sending you and Bobby well wishes!


----------



## rebeccalyn7 (Dec 26, 2014)

You're story really makes me tear up. 
What beautiful bunnys.
Don't know what I'd do if I lost mine, she's only two but for something so small, she's my entire world. Even though she's not really affectionate I know she secretly loves me and my head pats.

You're bunnies are beautiful.
And I'll try and donate when I can.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 26, 2014)

rebeccalyn7 said:


> Week to week I will donate what I can out of my pay checks.



Ditto I shall also...I'm about to help as a partner with a medical marijuana dispensary in Oregon. Whatever extra I get from there money wise will also go to Bobby and helping him. About the urine scald, have you thought about the extra small doggie diapers ? I have seen some owners put rabbits in those that were paralyzed and could not walk. Maybe there is something medically that can be done also if you are saying he became paralyzed after EC. I know that there is some other treatments out there..

Talk soon and hang in there with Bobby


Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 28, 2014)

I was moving Christmas photos off my camera today, and I found Big Brown's last 2 photos. It makes me happy that I was petting him in his last live photo. 

I did take a few post mortem photos. One showing his teeth, one of his body, and one after he was wrapped for cremation. I looked over his body and found that externally he was in good, clean, dry condition. No urine scald, no sores, just a bare spot on his side where he had an ultrasound a couple of weeks ago. He passed right befor Christmas, and all the activity from the Holidays feels like it has rushed over his passing. I put on a happy face for the sake of not spoiling someone's Christmas party. 

In Big Brown's last days, we had a couple of warm sunny days. I took him out in his snuggle box for a brief outings in the garden. I picked some his favorite herb, oregano, to enjoy. Back inside, I positioned his box in the sunshine. We listened to soothing music that he knew and recognized. He was hand fed diligently with all sorts of offerings. He got a little bit of watered down apple baby food occasionally or a thin slice of frozen banana for treats. We snuggled. He was so frail that I could only snuggle him in his box, but I hugged and nuzzled him just the same. He groomed my clothes and licked my hand.

I miss my boy.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 29, 2014)

I read this and it brought tears to my eyes. I know how you feel. I had a 6 week old Mini Satin die in my arms because of a misdiagnosis. It broke my heart.
I Understand your feelings about Christmas because my mother became paralyzed Christmas day. I love the fact you have these last two pictures to remember him by and
you know you took great care of him because of how his body was before you buried him. You did a great job. 

Now onto Bobby and making certain he is comfortable! 

Try to hang in there
All the best
Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Dec 29, 2014)

These are a few photos from before Christmas, when we had a few days of warmth and sunshine. I have always tried to give my bunnies the turnout time they love. I set up a warm bed for Bobby and got him all snuggled in. I picked grass and oregano for him and he enjoyed himself in nature, listening to birds.


----------



## lovelops (Dec 30, 2014)

Bobby looks so happy outside and enjoying himself. Your a great bunny mom!  He looks so calm and happy out there! 

I hope you guys have more warm days he can enjoy.


Happy New Year
Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Jan 15, 2015)

I made Bobby a sling to hold him up. This is new for him so I am only putting him in it for 15 minutes at a time while I am supervising. He usually lays on his right side and has some urine scald. I am also concerned about keeping his spine straighter because he seems twisted while on his side. I also use a snuggle box to keep him upright but I'm afraid it traps moisture. So here's my main point/question.. Is there any concerns or cons to be aware of with this sling?


----------



## lovelops (Jan 16, 2015)

As someone that took care of someone with a disability I think it's a great idea. See how he takes to it and gets around in it or likes it. I think it's better for these guys to be upright to help with the bladder and other functions and it looks like he can pull himself to his water with no problems from the first picture. I think it's great. Your doing a wonderful job with Bobby I believe and will within a week send another donation to help!

Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank You Vanessa for helping me by donating! I have made 2 sizeable payments on my vet bill and paid for Big Brown's cremation. I just picked up his remains yesterday as a matter of fact. I was so glad to bring him home again. Later on this year, I hope to get an urn for him. 

I took Bobby outdoors in his cart yesterday, but I forgot to bring my camera with me. Be assured that he was lively and thrilled to be outdoors. We went up and down the sidewalk until he decided on a sunny spot under a tree where he was quite content to stand and sun himself. If it is warm again today, I will take him out again and snap some photos.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 17, 2015)

My so glad I can help out any way I can and look forward to seeing the outdoor photos. He looks great and happy in these that you posted!


Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Jan 20, 2015)

We have been blessed with several gorgeous days in a row. It feels like a cool fall day instead of winter. The grass is still green as a matter of fact! 

Bobby has been outside everyday and it never fails to perk him up. He obsessed with the oregano plant and if he is in the cart, it's the first place he goes. I have him bundled up for part of the time, and then I let him out to nibble grass and stretch a little. 

I often wonder if he is remembering times past when he was able to explore on his own. I have heard rabbits have very good memories..

The cat has become slightly fond of Bobby. I was petting them both one day when he began to lick her head and she let him. She must have decided that he isn't so bad, other than stealing my attention from her. He has the best spot in the house, near one of the heating vents. Her one true wish is to be allowed to lay in his bed, but she never does.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 21, 2015)

I love the pictures and it's so heart warming to see Bobby out and about in the sun having a good time!
Please keep sharing the pictures. I can't wait to see more...

Hang in there! You are doing a great job as a bunny mommy with him!!!

Vanessa


----------



## JBun (Jan 26, 2015)

You're doing a wonderful job with him, just like you did with Big Brown. He looks like he quite enjoys his little outings in the sunshine. I'm glad you had some nice days you could take advantage of it.

That sling is a good idea. Looks a bit like what they will use for horses that are down, when they need to get them back up on their feet.


----------



## fannymanson (Feb 20, 2015)

I think Bobby is growing weaker. I find myself trying to gauge how much time he has left. I am worried because I have to go back to work by the end of March and if he outlives that date, what will his quality of life be like? I don't want to hasten is passing, but I am very conflicted about his fragile condition and my need to earn a living. His appetite is slowing down and he is picky about his hay. The muscles along his back and hips are atrophied and he has lost weight accordingly. This really breaks my heart, loving him, and tending him and knowing that the inevitable end is coming.


----------



## Tuckerbunnies (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a few disabled rabbits, one with a splay leg, one that was horribly abused and it is hard work and can be expensive I do understand that, I don't see him as old boy at 6 and I think if I were you I would look for a rescue/shelter that takes disabled bunnies who would make him as comfortable as possible. I wonder if he has e.cuniculi as that can be treated with the proper care. 

This is our Helen below she has e.cuniculi and due to being cruelly abused a twisted spine and is prone to falling over and so we have her in a special pen. 

They can still have a good life even when they are disabled :hug2:


----------



## lovelops (Feb 21, 2015)

I agree and want to send money now to help. Please don't put him down...

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 21, 2015)

work with his legs. My mother was paralyzed and we did 20 minutes of stretching out her legs and you can do the same with him. You can also give him
critical care to help with his food and nutrition. I've had to do that before with another rabbit that passed last year...

If you need critical care let me know...

You are doing great... please keep with him!

Vanessa


----------



## Azerane (Feb 21, 2015)

I understand that you're doing an exceptionally good job looking after him, both him and Big Brown were so well taken care of, but if it's an inevitable end and his quality of life is deteriorating (muscles atrophied, weak, loss of appetite and weight) I personally believe the best thing for him is to put him to sleep, rather than prolong something that's going to happen anyway. It's heartbreaking, I know, but it's about what's best for Bobby. I'm not trying to be mean, I know most people wouldn't make it so far or do so much work for a rabbit to keep them well and in good conditions, you have done an amazing job, it just breaks my heart to see any animal on a downward spiral like you mentioned.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 22, 2015)

If you are worried about when you go back to work, talk to your vet and get a bag of Sub Q Fluids. I've done this with my rabbits when they are sick and you can do this with Bobby to keep him hydrated. In the morning before going to work, give him 100 or less based upon what the doctor says Sub Q fluids which is like an IV for rabbits. It will keep him hydrated until you get home from work and you will know he will not be dehyrdated. For his legs, excercise them every day with range of motion like I did with my mom when she was paralyzed. It will help with the atrophy of the muscles. You can give him fluids daily also if need be. A bag can last a while based upon his daily amount. When you go back to work, keep him a hall way area of something he cannot get out of that has blankets and pillows and hay and food etc and a small bowl of water, but if it's knocked over it will not matter because of you giving him the Sub Q fluids in the morning and possibly nite. Good luck and keep this little guy going! He is a joy!!! I worked with both disabled people and pets and I know it's hard work, but worth it to see the look of love in his face....

Keep it up you are doing great..

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 23, 2015)

One more comment on quality of life... after my mother was paralyzed I was advised to put her into a home. I didn't. I work as an advocate for individuals with disabilities and see how they are no different from us that don't have disabilities, only a little different. I also took care of a paralyzed pet before also. I enjoyed helping my mother and my pet and I think it depends on the person and how comfortable they are dealing with people with disabilities or pets with disabilities. 

I think you are doing a great job and hang in there... no matter what you are really helping Bobby know that he's loved..

Vanessa


----------



## BrittsBunny (Feb 25, 2015)

I just want to applaud you and your true devotion to your bunnies. I just read through the thread and I am just in awe. I am so sorry for the loss of Big Brown. It made me smile to see him so happy and alive even though he had to get around with the aid of a wheelchair or sling. You certainly gave him a beautiful life and the same goes for Bobby as well. You are a wonderful bunny mom. Thoughts and prayers of comfort, peace, and encouragement during this difficult time.


----------



## chrisbb (Apr 10, 2015)

I have been reading the posts here and I am really amazed at the dedication for these sweet bunnies. I have just joined the group because I have a disabled bunny (Blackie who is 11 years old) from e. cuniculi. I have been caring for him for 3 weeks and it really is exhausting but rewarding work. He has been diagnosed by a rabbit vet after x-rays, blood and urine tests. He has finished Metacam and an antibiotic and now on Panacur. I bring him outside during the day and let him eat grass and get whatever exercise he can muster. I want to say to Fannymason that I have tried several homemade support devices for my little bunny but I have failed at several - I don't sew. You should really market the ones you make, it seems there is a huge need for it. Maybe Etsy, Amazon or your own website. I have considered making a zipline across my back yard but I don't know how yet, still researching. This is a wonderful group.


----------



## lovelops (Apr 11, 2015)

You are doing a great job with Bobby and I'm so glad you got a work from home job. I hope all know that there is a donation fund for him to assist with his medical needs and I have donated. Keep up the good work with Bobby and also for chrisbb I think you are doing great also! I would love to see what you finally work out for Blackie to help Blackie get around!

Vanessa


----------



## fannymanson (Apr 12, 2015)

Thank you to every one for you kind words of support. It has been a challenge, but one I am ultimately glad to accept. Through all the heartache of seeing my bunnies degeneration, there is love beyond measure that endears them to me. My new job starts tomorrow, and I am setting Bobby up right next to my desk so he will be within reach at all times. Keeping him dry and clean is one of my top priorities. Vanessa has been so generous in her support and I want to give her special recognition as it is very much appreciated! 

A couple of weeks ago, Bobby had several seizures. At first, he would come out of them when I touched him or spoke to him, but then there was an episode while I was drying him that lasted over a minute. It was scary and I took him to the vet as soon as they could see us. I had blood tests and xrays done and I included the xrays in this post. The doctor prescribed gabapentin and SMZs for him and I am happy to say he hasn't had a seizure since he started his meds! I also bought him 2 new kinds of hay- orchard grass and alfalfa. Normally he just eats timothy, but the vet said he was loving these other hays in the exam room, so I figured I would get him what he likes.

I was having emotional troubles going through all of this. It is so hard to see your little bunny weakened and wondering whether they are suffering. I did find a photo online that showed the facial expression that a bunny would make if he was in pain. I included it below so all can see. Bobby doesn't show these expressions. He is happy as far as I can tell, loves attention and food, and I still take him outside for fresh air and sunshine which I believe are important to keep his spirits up. I also walk him on the sidewalk in his cart and he knows right where there is a lovely patch of clover and dandelion to nibble. 

So overall, I guess my advice to anybody who is caring for a bunny that is disabled, is just be as strong as you can to support them. It isn't easy. Find support groups like this one or the one on Facebook and ask questions and see what works for other people and realize that the solutions that work today, may not work tomorrow. Best wishes to Blackie and all the other little bunnies out there with disabilities.


----------



## lovelops (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm so glad to hear things are going well and Bobby is still loving life! Thanks so much for your kind words and I'm so glad you were able to get a job working from home so you can keep an eye on him during the day! 

You have been doing such a great job with him and keep up the good work! I'm sure Bobby appreciates everything you have been doing. As soon as I get some funds will contribute to the Bobby fund!

Give him a nose rub for me!

Vanessa

Who would have thought Bobby would have outlived Lady!


----------



## chrisbb (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm so fortunate that I found this group. I have sad news - Blackie passed away on Tuesday, he seemed to rally that morning even running a little in the yard on his own (falling in between a few times). I don't know if he had a seizure or stroke when I wasn't with him but I found him on his side not responsive and he didn't recover. My heart is broken and Speedy has been nervous and skittish, I allowed her lots of time with him but she stayed at a distance. She spooks easily when I approach her. She was never a lap bunny and didn't like to be picked up just appreciated being brushed or stroked where she was sitting and then not for very long. I hope she will allow that in time again. I'm sad for her to be alone after 11 years with him. I hope that his passing is what was best for him no matter how much pain it causes me because I will miss him so much. I really got close to him while taking care of him, he relied on me completely. I hope Bobby continues to enjoy life and you are doing an amazing job keeping him comfortable and happy. I will continue to follow his progress.


----------



## lovelops (Apr 15, 2015)

chrisbb said:


> I'm so fortunate that I found this group. I have sad news - Blackie passed away on Tuesday, he seemed to rally that morning even running a little in the yard on his own (falling in between a few times). I don't know if he had a seizure or stroke when I wasn't with him but I found him on his side not responsive and he didn't recover. My heart is broken and Speedy has been nervous and skittish, I allowed her lots of time with him but she stayed at a distance. She spooks easily when I approach her. She was never a lap bunny and didn't like to be picked up just appreciated being brushed or stroked where she was sitting and then not for very long. I hope she will allow that in time again. I'm sad for her to be alone after 11 years with him. I hope that his passing is what was best for him no matter how much pain it causes me because I will miss him so much. I really got close to him while taking care of him, he relied on me completely. I hope Bobby continues to enjoy life and you are doing an amazing job keeping him comfortable and happy. I will continue to follow his progress.




I'm so sorry to hear of your Blackie passing. I'm sorry to hear that Speedy now has to deal with being alone after so many years together. 

I've just had my Lady pass March 26th after only a year and 4 months together... so I understand where you are at.. I know it's tough but you
helped out Blackie so much... and Blackie knew that even if you weren't there when he finally went.. 

Hang in there and you are in my thoughts,
Vanessa


----------



## chrisbb (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you so much, I really appreciate your reply. It has been really hard, we have lost several over the last 7 to 8 years and every time it feels like the pain is intense. I know it will pass. He was so good and happy.


----------



## fannymanson (Apr 21, 2015)

Chris, you have my condolences on the loss of Blackie. It's hard to accept the loss of a pet, especially one that you have been nursing through a medical issue. I know how heartbreaking it is when a pet passes away and I am sending you and Speedy much love and hugs.


----------



## fannymanson (May 26, 2015)

Sweet Bobby is still hanging in there and I now have a work at home job so I can keep an eye on him.

I am now expressing his bladder for him to help keep him dry and I think he has learned to "hold it" until I do. It is working very well, as he has no signs of urine scald at all. He still has abrasion where his knees touch and I keep a cotton ball tucked in there to try to buffer them. 

He is still on gabapentin and my cost is $44 per ten day supply. His dose is .3ml, 2x per day, at 50mg/ml suspension and I have it shipped right to my home. I asked about getting a prescription for human gabapentin for him but the vet said that was not a good option because the formula is different and they also add a flavoring to the veterinary type.

He doesn't voluntarily eat any hay but alfalfa, but I buy orchard grass and timothy and use a cheap pair of scissors to cut it up. I take a small handful and cut it 1/2 inch to an inch into his bowl (over a shoebox because it is a bit messy), top it with a sprinkle of his pellets and then add about 2 spoonfuls of baby food and stir it all in. so it sticks together. He eats it quite well actually. I buy Gerber garden vegetable, squash, green beans, and pea baby food and it's working pretty well.


----------



## fannymanson (May 30, 2015)

Another broken heart, Bobby passed away this morning. He enjoyed listening to the blues for the last 2 days and we tried to make the most of his time by going outside and enjoying a few treats. I sat under the tree in the backyard and held him as he took his last breath. He is at peace after a long struggle. Bless his soul.

Thank you to all the members of this forum who have been there through this journey. I appreciate all your kind words and wonderful advice as I never expected to have disabled rabbits and was completely unprepared. You have my sincerest appreciation.


----------



## JBun (May 30, 2015)

I'm so very sorry about Bobby. You did a wonderful job for those boys, and provided them with a good life despite their difficulties. 

Rest in peace little bun.


----------



## stevesmum (May 30, 2015)

My condolences, you did everything you could to provide him a comfortable life. He was a special rabbit and you are clearly a special person.


----------



## Beesandbuns (May 31, 2015)

As a breeder and a disabled rabbit owner (One blind to a genetic disorder, one possibly two who will have hearing problems) I've run into a little bit of a pickle. My sister's rhinelander had a litter several days ago, in that litter one baby was born with no ear holes, and another was born with only one. I told my sister and my mom, who couldn't bring themselves to cull the two little ones that I would take care of the one with both ears having a problem and try to find a home for the one with special needs (it was the does first litter, so we have no idea if it was genetic or enviornment caused). Now the mother has attacked the baby who has no ear holes. We're feeding it warmed up goats milk (last night it ate 1.3 ml, early this morning it ate .35 ml). I know it will need more feedings than what its mother would give it because rabbits milk is more dense but it seems to be fighting the neck wound (grooming itself, wiggling in the box, snuggling with us). Any advice for keeping it alive would be appreciated. I do have one doe I could use to foster it, but she's a first time mom and already has a litter of seven, plus the wound has scabbed over and I don't know if it is safe to try and get this doe to foster it.


----------



## fannymanson (May 31, 2015)

I'm not able to advise you on caring for babies, but please join the Disabled Rabbits group on facebook https://www.facebook.com/groups/201759429869484/991251307586955/?notif_t=like and there are lots of people who could give you advice on what to do next. Best wishes for you and these little guys!!!


----------



## lovelops (May 31, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bobby. I was hoping for you guys to have some more days together. You and Bobby are in my thoughts. You were a great bunny mom to both of them and never think any different.

Vanessa


----------



## Beesandbuns (Jun 1, 2015)

The baby seems to be doing well, still giving it goat's milk and planning on getting it some probiotics to mix in.


----------



## fannymanson (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you Vanessa, I am trying to keep busy cleaning, and doing something Big Brown and Bobby would like. Today I am weeding and planting a bed of lettuce and spinach even though I wasn't going to do that this year.


----------



## fannymanson (Jun 24, 2015)

I got Bobby's remains back from cremation. There isn't much ash really, maybe about a cup or so is all that's left of my sweet love. I still miss both of my boys and adjusting to life without them sucks. As hard as it was, I would do it all over again. On the day that I got Bobby's ashes back, I finally decided to throw away his baby food mushes that were in the refrigerator. I don't like to waste food, but with no sick bunny to care for, they were getting funky. I still have Bobby's medicine in the fridge. I imagine it will be July or August before I can let that go... The look on his sweet face as he went to the other side is one of my frequent thoughts these days, I never want to forget that look.


----------



## Milyvan (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't know how to help, but I do know that PLEASE ignore those who say "If you can't afford......" They generally have more money than love. I adopted my latest bun from just such a home. It was almost palatial ---black iron gates, driveway as long as a short road, all terra cotta-----with 4 small dogs running about that were more like mini-kegs on stubs and the 1 room was 4 ferrets, a terrified guinea pig and my now fur-friend hiding in another corner. Then I saw a couple of barrel-like cats walk by. I'm not saying they didn't care for their animals (although they did try to give me more) but in general, this is the image I get of people like this. 

You love and care for your furfriends. I don't think they (nor anybody else) is supposed to ask for more. While I realize I'm not offering any solutions -sadly I wish I knew of some- I am saying I think your fuzzy companions understand you're doing your best and appreciate it. (Heck, I've heard of people having "pets" euthanized because they weren't an ideal breeder anymore.) Comparatively, your efforts are inspiring. Maybe some will be inspired.......


----------

